# Super-Bikes Riding Challenge!! The Best Motorcycle Simulation Available!!!!



## mikeon (Oct 25, 2006)

Hey Everybody

I just got this game through someone from the UK and its it a damn good amazing game. The realism in the game is great ! It features all bikes like Honda CBR, Kawasaki Ninja, Suzuki GSX-R and many more !!

The game is great but at the start only around 5 bikes are available 
And the controls on a keyboard make it really hard to control. 
So I wanted to know where I could get a trainer or a savefile or atleast cheats for this game. Believe me I searched a lot and could find nothing !

Also is no one else playing this game here ??
If you do could you please send me a savegame or tell me where I can find it as I'm just dying to get my hands on all those gorgeous bikes !!!!

Holla and thankz


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 25, 2006)

If you cant control the basic (low-end) bikes, then how would you  be able to control the TOP END Bikes on your keyboard??

Get a GamePad (Dual Vibration), with that, it'll be easyier to control the bikes.

the trainers/cheats will make the game boring, as you're soooo interested in the   game, then my suggestion is play it yourself & unlock the Bikes & tracks.

believe me, when we do it ourself, the joy of unlocking such cars/bikes is AWESOME.
thats the heck i'm doin with Colin McRae 05, unlocking each cars by winning rallies.

wait for other's reply on cheats/trainers/saves.....

And by the way, what you said "The Best Motorcycle Simulation Available", is completely wrong.

Play MotoGP3 & you'll get the idea of a real motorcycle SIMULATION.
there's no auto braking, & if you make the slightest mistake in the game, you'll definitely regret it.


----------



## mikeon (Oct 25, 2006)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> And by the way, what you said "The Best Motorcycle Simulation Available", is completely wrong.
> 
> Play MotoGP3 & you'll get the idea of a real motorcycle SIMULATION.
> there's no auto braking, & if you make the slightest mistake in the game, you'll definitely regret it.



Thanx s18000rpm for replying but I wanted to get a feel of the high end bikes and then I would go on and play the career mode.  And you say moto gp3 is better than this ? OK in some respects it may be but have you played super-bikes riding challenge ?  The game is really realistic and theres no auto braking like you say moto gp 3 is kinda arcadeish but not this game you should see the way the bikes wobble while braking etc

Anyways thanx


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 25, 2006)

@mikeon, i havent tried this game, so i may be wrong. 

But i've played MOTOGP3, & its a helluva game. its compared as an equivalent of F1 series of game in-terms of Simulation Driving game.

The wobbling is present in MotoGP3, happens when you give more pressure on front Brakes (Front & Rear brakes have diff. control key.), it takes lot of practice to master these bikes (Valentino Rossi's Yamaha M1, Honda CBR..) on various FIA Licensed Tracks.

Anyways, you like Simulation Driving type games like Colin McRae, F1, GTR??


----------



## mikeon (Oct 25, 2006)

yea moto gp3 is good but you should try this game out. moto gp 3 is for the moto gp bikes but if you want to get your hands on real superbikes which can be bought and which are realistically represented, than super-bikes is the game for you.
 check it out at
*www.super-bikes.blackbeangames.com/

yes I do like simulations but I prefer bikes to cars but since there are very few bike games I'll switch to car ones now 

Peace !!


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 25, 2006)

WOAH MaN  this game's got the CAGIVA V-RAPTOR.
 i fell in love with this Suzuki powered Cagiva in early 2000.

Is this game available here in India & whats its min Sys.  Requirements. Though checked the EU prices, its around 2000 Bucks, Cant go for this game now coz i'm waiting for NFS Carbon.

May i suggest few Car racing games...., coz i'm a very BIG FAN of Simulation Driving Games.


----------



## mikeon (Oct 25, 2006)

See I told you this game was good !!
There's almost all the bikes in there !

I don't think it's available here. It's not yet available in the US too.
That's why there are no cheats, trainers for it.

as for the reqs it needs 64 mb min gfx, 256 mb ram, 2.0 min ghz

Anyways tell me some good car sims

Peace !!


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 25, 2006)

here go the list::::
Low on System 
=>F1 Challenge '99-'02. (best buy in F1 series)
->Colin McRae 04 & 05 (05 is little bit Arcadish but its the BEST)
->Richard Burns Rally
->NFS Porsche Unleashed.
->Toca Race Driver3.

The Following games need a Good Gfx. Card & more than 512MB RAM for decent gameplay.
->GTR FIA Racing
->GTI Racing (to be released, all VW cars)
==>GTR2  (it needs *1 GB RAM* as bare minimum)

->DIRT: Colin McRae Off-Road (watch for this game, to be released in early 2007, gorgeous graphics+ 4x4 SUV, Trucks...)


----------



## simulation11 (May 4, 2009)

It sounds interesting. But can u show me the instruction of this game and how to download it?

simulation rachat credit​


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 4, 2009)

download...?? naah
no one will help piracy.
and btw, its a 2.5yr old thread and that game might have got outdated


----------



## mikeon (May 4, 2009)

This thread should be locked now! I started it ages ago!


----------



## jkchiche (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks for the information.

simulation credit


----------

